# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Nikollë Leonik Tomeo dhe Aristoteli

## Giulio22

*E martë, 8 Dhjetor 2009*
*Nikollë Leonik Tomeo dhe Aristoteli* 
* 
"Nikollë Leonik Tomeu "ishte" i ngarkuari kryesor për të riparaqitur veprat e Aristotelit në greqishten origjinale".
*
*A e kuptoni se ç'do të thotë kjo frazë ?* 

Kjo do të thotë se pas 1800 vjetësh, siç pretendohet se ka rrojtur një farë Aristoteli, Nikollë Leonik Tomeu është i pari, që e bën këtë autor me identitet tashmë të diskutueshëm, të flasë në një gjuhë të re, që do ta quajnë greqisht. 

Përse Aristotelin nuk e sollën me vete në Itali "grekët e dëbuar nga turqit" siç pretendohet nga historiografia? 

Nga cila gjuhë e solli Nikolla Aristotelin në "greqishten e vjetër"? 



Dhe ç'është më e rëndësishmja: duke e marrë të mirëqenë aftësinë e Nikollë Leonik Tomeut për të njohur një gjuhë të vdekur si greqishtja e vjetër, *ç'kuptim kishte të rishkruhej një vepër e tërë nga një gjuhë e vjetër dhe e vdekur, në një gjuhë tjetër të vjetër? 
*
Çfarë vlere autenticiteti letrar (gjuhë, stil) dhe autenticiteti historik kanë këto rikthimet të veprës së Aristotelit nga ana e Tomeut në greqishten e vjetër? 

Këto pyetje dhe shumë të tjera presin që ne t'u japim përgjigje. Duke kërkuar në pisllëqet e evropianëve ne do të gjejmë tashmë prova për alibitë e tyre.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/en...indexed=google 
Niccolo Leonico Tomeo authored numerous volumes on a variety of themes, and was principally responsible for reintroducing the works of Aristotle in the original Greek. In one of Tomeo's works, he included a picture of forceps holding an extracted tooth. This was the first time a forceps was pictured in a printed book.

*Leonik Tomeu – Mësuesi i Anglezëve* 

Kryetari i Bashkësisë së Romës sot deklaroi sot se italianët paskan arritur të kthejnë nga USA në Itali një vazo greke. Italianët po përpiqen me thonj e me shpirt të shpëtojnë të kaluarën e tyre të fallsifikuar. Për të kuptuar më mirë se ç'ka qenë gadishulli i Apenineve dhe ai ballkanik deri në shekullin e 16-të ne po grumbullojmë materiale, të cilat dëshmojnë një histori të kundërt me atë që ofrojnë sot evropianët. 
Ja se ç'thotë profesori anglez Joanthan Woolfson në librin e tij "Padova dhe Tudorët, Studentët Anglezë në Itali, 1485 – 1603": 

"English students were introduced to humanistic studies by classical scholars such as Niccolo Leonico Tomeo".

Siç kuptohet dhe nga këto fjalë, deri më 1500-ën Evropa nuk e njihte aspak kulturën greke, dhe pa kulturën greke nuk ka kuptim ekzistenca e kulturës romake. Pra, me fjalë të tjera, *pa Greqinë s'ka as Romë.* 

Kuptohet, shkëlqimi i këtyre dy qytetërimeve fantazmë shumë shpejt do të bjerë. 
Për më shumë mund të lexosh te: http://links.jstor.org/sici?sici=001...3E2.0.CO%3B2-0 

Padua and the Tudors: English Students in Italy, 1485-1603 by Jonathan Woolfson 
Author(s) of Review: Amy Thompson McCandless
History of Education Quarterly, Vol. 40, No. 2 (Summer, 2000), pp. 220-222
doi:10.2307 /369537

Sipas Woolfson, një lektor i Historisë në Hertford College, Oxford:

_"the experiences of English students in Padua was crucial to shaping English humanism, legal dhe political theory and practice, medicine, and natural philosophy during the Tudor period. The university and city of Padua were "the most favoured foreign destination for English students in the period between 1485 and 1603", ( p.5) and here English students were introduced to humanistic studies by classical scholars such as Niccolo Leonico Tomeo, were taught the civil and canon law which prepared them for diplomatic and ecclesiastical careers, ands were exposed to the "medical humanism" and humanistic natural philosophy of the Paduan studium. Indeed, Woolfson argues that "Padua did what Italy as a whole is always supposed to have done for Renaissance Englanbd" ( p.136), introducing Englishmen to the study of Greek and humanistic Aristotelianism."
_
*Kush ishte Nikollë Leonik Tomeo :* 



1485 - Nikollë Leonik Tomeu, apo siç quhej shpesh dhe Epirioti, një ndër humanistët më të shquar shqiptarë, u laureua për filozofi. Ai u lind në Venedik në vitin 1456 në një familje që kishte mërguar nga Durrësi. Në veprat që ka lënë, ai e përmend me krenari prejardhjen shqiptare. Në vitet 1504-1531 ishte një ndër intelektualët më të njohur të Venedikut dhe drejtues i shoqërisë “Shkolla e shqiptarëve”, qendër e kulturës shqiptare në mërgim. Më 1497 Nikolla emërohet profesor dhe titullar i katedrës së filozofisë në Universitetin e Padovës, ku pati si student edhe Nikolla Kopernikun, një ndër astronomët më të mëdhenj të Mesjetës. Si politolog dhe njohës i mirë i kulturës antike dhe të kohës, Tomeu ka lënë një seri veprash si “Dhjetë dialoget”, “Aristoteli, historia e jetës dhe veprave”, studime historike dhe filozofike. 

*Humanisti shqiptar ishte materialist dhe veprat e tij u dogjën nga inkuizicioni.* 

Çlirim Xhunga

1.Shënim i autorit: portreti i tij ngjan shumë me atë të Sokratit.
2.Për më shumë mund të lexosh te:
http://www.cda.org/Library/cda_member/pubs/journal/jour0304/ring.pdf
http://www.phil-fak.uni-duesseldorf.de/philo/galerie/neuzeit/thomae.htm
http://books.google.com/books?id=_6PYWPWWhrUC&pg=PA298&lpg=PA298&dq=The+Ca  reer+of+the+Little-Known+Renaissance+Scholar+Nicholas+Leonicus+Tomaeu  s&source=web&ots=ZRBGUhp1Xd&sig=f9lRPgPlkJlKMMeGrw  uAD3WT_Fk&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=5&ct=re  sult#v=onepage&q=The%20Career%20of%20the%20Little-Known%20Renaissance%20Scholar%20Nicholas%20Leonicu  s%20Tomaeus&f=false


Te ndëruar miq, të Forumit  Shqiptar, çfare mendoni për këte?

----------


## ajzberg

Eshte shume interesant viti 1500,kam lexuar mjaft nga studimet e CXhunges,por ai nuk ka perkrahje ..........

----------


## Uriel

> Eshte shume interesant viti 1500,kam lexuar mjaft nga studimet e CXhunges,por ai nuk ka perkrahje ..........


Xhunga evidenton probleme që lidhen me shekujt 16-17. Evenimenti më i rëndësishëm që përfshiu gjithë kontinetin në këto shekuj, që ka patur edhe ndikime kryesore në art, politikë dhe shoqëri ka qënë Reforma Luterane dhe kundër Reforma kishtare, e cila e përpunuar në Trento ndikoi në arsimin, sidomos në aspektin nacional, si parantezë me gjuhën volgare ku më vonë do kemi atë kombëtare, në ato vende ku u shtri kundër Reforma. Kundër Reforma u ndje edhe në trojet shqiptare, megjithëse këto të fundit ishin prej kohësh nën sundimin otoman.

Në përgjithësi Xhunga hulumton, kjo shpjegon edhe mungesën e përkrahjes. Si psh emërtimi ''qytetërim fantazëm'' në lidhje me Romën, ku kurrsesi nuk mund të thithi përkrahës. Me përkahje nënkuptoj qarqet akademike jo fansa të google search-it.

----------


## Giulio22

"Ejani të bëni me mua një gjuhë" - Kështu shprehet Nikollë Leonik Tomeu (1456 – 1631) nga Durrësi, një ndër dijetarët më të mëdhenj të shekullit të 16-të, linguist, filozof e astronom, pedagog në Universitetin e Padovës në një vjershë të tij të titulluar "Kush …" të përkthyer nga Engjëll Sedaj e të botuar te "Poetë Shqipëtarë nga shek. XII deri në shek. XIX”. Kush e gjen këtë vjershë të Nikollë Leonik Tomeu në origjinal është i lutur të na e transmetojë.

----------


## xfiles

Roma eshte akoma caput mundi,
vatikani eshte vazhdimesia e perandorise romake.
besoj se nuk ka nevoje te kujtojme pushtetin politik qe vatikani ka edhe sot kudo ne bote.

----------


## Giulio22

> Roma eshte akoma caput mundi,
> vatikani eshte vazhdimesia e perandorise romake.
> besoj se nuk ka nevoje te kujtojme pushtetin politik qe vatikani ka edhe sot kudo ne bote.


Xfiles, RomaCaputMundi. Kam babajn e një shokut tim që ka punuar njëzet vjet nepër Arkivat të Vatikanit dhe thot se s'ka burrë nene të kërkojë çfare t'i doj qejfi. Pra, XFiles, vazhdimësia e përrallave, apo ke ik gje ti atje? ...Gjithsesi, vazhdojmë të presim miqt të forumit, që t'i përgjigjën artikullit më kokë të ftohtë, më fakte.

----------


## xfiles

nje mendim modest ishte ai i imi,
nuk jam ekspert historie,
po besoj qe aq gje sa thashe dihet.

pikerisht se nuk ka burre nene te kerkoje çfare ti doje qefi, se vatikani ruan shume sekrete, jo shaka.
Me shume probabilitet(ne mos me shume siguri) historia qe ti njeh sot eshte ajo çfare vatikani ka lejuar te lexohet dhe ajo qe vatikani ka shkruar.
pothuaj 2 mije vjet pushtet ku te vetmit qe ishin te shkolluar ishin prifterinjte qe shkolloheshin sigurisht nga kisha, nuk jane pak.

Megjithate, mund te jem gabim.

----------


## Giulio22

> nje mendim modest ishte ai i imi,
> nuk jam ekspert historie,
> po besoj qe aq gje sa thashe dihet.
> 
> pikerisht se nuk ka burre nene te kerkoje çfare ti doje qefi, se vatikani ruan shume sekrete, jo shaka.
> Me shume probabilitet(ne mos me shume siguri) historia qe ti njeh sot eshte ajo çfare vatikani ka lejuar te lexohet dhe ajo qe vatikani ka shkruar.
> pothuaj 2 mije vjet pushtet ku te vetmit qe ishin te shkolluar ishin prifterinjte qe shkolloheshin sigurisht nga kisha, nuk jane pak.
> 
> Megjithate, mund te jem gabim.


Ekzakt, shoku. Duhet të kemi kujdes me përrallat e vatikanit për antikitetin dhe istitucionin djallzorë që është sot.

----------


## Uriel

> ...Gjithsesi, vazhdojmë të presim miqt të forumit, që t'i përgjigjën artikullit më kokë të ftohtë, më fakte.


Do kërkoja nga ju të më jepnit një përcaktim të qartë se çfarë konceptoni me fjalën _fakt_?!

Perandoria Romake është një shembull i ekzistencës së gjeopolitikës si degë shkencore, madje disa studjues seriozë historik ia atribuojnë lindjen e kësaj shkence politike me Romën e Lashtë. Përveç politikave të Romës të cilat ishin të ndërthurura në bazë të interesave dhe gjeografisë kemi ndërtimin e një infrastrukture rreth Mesdheut për të favorzizuar tregtinë, ndërtimin e rrugëve tregtare tokësore për të lidhur provincat me njëra tjetrën, ndërtimin e një politike që respektonte traditat dhe besimet fetare në hapsirën e saj si dhe rrugët detare dhe zhvillimi i tyre si një element strategjik. Nga do që Perandoria Romake shkonte, përhapte civilizimm dhe mund të pretendohet me të drejtë se ishte ajo që ndërtoi themelet e Europës. Psh në vitet 60 para erës sonë çdo qytetar romak në Romë kishte ujë të rrjedhshëm 24 orë në shtëpinë e tij, kjo si pasojë e tubacioneve të ujit ku romakët shquheshin në ndërtimin e tyre. Sot shumë vende në shek e 21 nuk e gëzojnë këtë privilegj, ku përfshihet edhe Shqipëria.

Por kulmi i kësaj perandorie do arrihej kur vendosi në hapsirën europiane _Paxa Romana_, një hapsirë politike ku mbizotëronte paqja e vendosur nga Roma në të gjithë territorin e saj. Të gjitha perandoritë e tjera që vijojnë janë munduar përherë të imitojnë Romën por pa arritur sukses. 

Më 29 Maj 1453 Konstandinopoja ose Roma e dytë, ra në duart e Sulltan Mehmetit II dhe u kthyer në Stamboll. Të vrarë mbeten 8 mijë ushtarët dhe vetë perandori, Konstandin Paleologu i fundit. Në këtë mënyrë mori fund historia e Perandorisë Romake Lindore, pas 12 shekujsh ekzistence. Por ideja e madhështisë romake nuk vdiq bashkë me të. Sulltani kopjoi mirë perandorin bizantin dhe midis titujve të shumtë që mbante, vuri edhe titullin ''Çezar'' si dhe ''mbret i Muslimanëve dhe Romanëve'' duke e quajtur kështu veten trashëgimtar të Romës. Veç Sulltanit ekzistonin edhe shumë pretendime të tjera si ''trashëgimtar'' të Romës, këta ishin Cari i Rusisë (vet fjala Tzar ka prejardhje nga fjala Çezar) por edhe pasardhësit e Otonit, ndërtuesi i Perandorisë Romake të Shenjtë, te cilët qeverisën në qëndër të Gjermanisë derisa perandoria e tyre u shkatërrua nga Napoleoni. Vetë _Drittes Reich_ ishte frymëzuar nga jetëgjatësia dhe madhështia e Perandorisë Romake të Lindjes, kur pretendonte se Perandoria e tretë gjermane do jetonte më shumë se 1000 vjet. Si mund të kemi të bëjmë me një qytetërim ''fantazëm'' në këtë rast?

----------


## Giulio22

Burimet që kërkon, shoku, janë nepër libra të pavlere, libra shtrembruese dhe istitucionale. Ne kerkojmë origjinalet e Bibliotekës të Padovës ose librat me shikim të ndryshëm (duke filluar nga dokumentet të gjetura nepër arkivat angleze të hapura së fundmi) e jo libra të sherbëtorve të Vatikanit & Co. Miliona janë librat mashtruese [si ky (http://books.google.com/books?id=zVA...ed=0CCMQ6AEwBg) i një farë Irene Favaretto] ku autoret (pa ditur gje, ose qellimisht) e heqin zvarrë njerëzimin te burime, që s’kanë asnjë pikë ujë. Meqë nuk lejohet për të gjithë lexim i manuskriptëve/dorëshkrimet të vjetër në Bibliotekën e Padovës, presim të gjejmë materiale ndermjet Google dhe të na ndihmojnë anëtaret të interesuar të Forumit Shqiptar.




> nuk i dhe pergjigje pyetjes ca gjuhe fliste aristoteli?????


(?) Duke ngelur dyshimi i ekzistences së tij, si mund të të përgjigjem kësaj pyetjes? Kesaj dhe shumë të tjera. 

1.Index Librorum Prohibitorum. E dimë çfarë ndodhte. Në kohë të vjetra, por jo më të vjetra se shekujt 15 – 16-të, Vatikani & Co, pasi i shtrydhte mirë të Diturit, ajo atyre u priste kokën (si Thomas Morin), i digjte në furrë të druve (si Giordano Brunon), i syrgjynoste (si Maksim Grekum), i përfliste (Erazmin, Lutherin me shokë), apo i linte në harresë (Nikollë Leonik Tomeun me shokë).

2.Po citojmë prap disa hipoteza absurde të Çlirim Xhungës. 
«Rezulton që këto terma te meposhtem kane lindur»:
ortodoksi - me 1580 ne frengjisht, me 1581 ne anglisht dhe gjermanisht
rezultat - me 1611 ne frengjisht dhe me 1626 ne gjermanisht
sistem - me 1552 ne frengjisht dhe 1619 ne anglisht
diagnosis - me 1669 ne frengjisht dhe me 1681 ne anglisht
attention (vemendje)- me 1536 ne frengjisht
thesis - me 1634 ne frengjisht dhe 1579 ne anglisht
antagonist - me 1575 ne frengjisht dhe me 1579
energji - me 1500 ne frengjisht, me 1599 ne anglisht dhe s. 18 ne gjermanisht
adverbe (ndajfolje) - me 1545 ne frengjisht dhe me 1425 ?! ne anglisht
terapi - me 1669 ne frengjisht dhe me 1849 ne anglisht
psike - me 1812 ne frengjisht, me 1647 ne anglisht dhe s. 17 ne gjermanisht
sinteze - me 1576 ne frengjisht dhe me 1611 ne anglisht

a.«Nga rezultate te tilla hulumtimi te sigurta, ne arrijme ne konkluzionin e pare se autore si Platoni, Aristoteli, Jul Cezari, Tit Livi, Tacitus, Plini ose s'kane ekzistuar, ose gjuha dhe terminologjia qe ata kane perdorur ka qene krejt tjeter.»

b. «Konkluzioni i dyte qe nxjerrim eshte se tekste baze te frengjishtes si Chansons de Roland ne frengjisht,
Niebelungen ne gjermanisht, saga te ndryshme nordike e sllave, s'jane gje tjeter vecse tekste te
fallsifikuara, me te cilat prifterinjte e Evropes kane tentuar deri me sot te na krijojnë shumë iluzione për popujt evropian.»

c. «Kur shqiptarët të shohin se kur kanë qarkulluar për herë të parë në gjuhët evropiane fjalë e terma të rëndësishme filozofike dhe të gjuhës së përditshme, që përmenden te Platoni e Aristoteli apo Çezari dhe Ciceroni, kanë për t'u habitur.»

3. Prap, -opiniōnis absurdus- i Çlirim Xhungës: «A ka shkruar Aristoteli ne greqisht, apo qe Nikolle Leonik Tomeu ai qe u detyrua ta  shkruante vepren e tij nen emrin e nje Aristoteli? Po ju kujtohet, Tomeu eshte pare te studio e Buonarotit me nje bust te Sokratit ne dore. Eshte nje bust qe i ngjan tepke Tomeut nga Durresi. Perse ia dogjen (= ia fshene) mjaft nga veprat Tomeut?»

Tani, siç e kam thenë, ve shumë në dyshim njohuritë dhe pikepamjet e Xhungës. Prandaj solla këte material (dhe do sjellë dhe artikuj të tjere me vonë), thejsht sepse shpresoj të kundershtohet mire e bukur, para se ta edhe vetë në kosh.
Për ipotezen "qytetrim fantazm/fiction", e di mirë dhe për vetë nuk mund të shkoj shumë larg nga historiografia convencionale, por për natyrën timë dhe disa burime, dyshoj për disa gjera. Dhe ju lutem të kujtoheni që këto që lexoni janë vetem informacione. Nuk duhet t’ju besoni kot dhe është jashte mendimit tim që t’ju bind të besoni në diçka. Mire u degjofshim.

----------


## Giulio22

*E Merkurë, 27 qershor 2007*
*Kush është Homeri?*

Duke rilexuar këto ditë disa pasazhe të Éloge de la Folie të Erazmit të Roterdamit besojmë se kemi rënë në gjurmët e identitetit të vërtetë të Homerit. *Ne mendojmë se autori që fshihet pas emrit të Homerit është Erazmi, dhe kjo për disa arsye.*



Erazmi është autori i Testamentit të Ri në latinisht dhe në greqisht. Testamenti greqisht për herë të pare u shkrua nga Erazmi i Roterdamit dhe u bë pjesë e Biblës Poliglote më 1514, por botimi u vonua deri më 1520-ën. Më vete testamenti greqisht u botua në Bazel më 1516 duke qenë kështu Bibla e pare e shkruar ndonjëherë në gjuhën greke në Evropë, në fillim me titullin Novum Instrumentum omne, diligenter ab Erasmo Rot. Recognitum et Emendatum, dhe vetëm në botimin e dytë më 1519 ky tekst merr emrin Testament. Ky është një fakt shumë i rëndësishëm, që neve nuk duhet të na shpëtojë. Pra termi testament për Biblën e Re del për herë të parë më 1519 dhepër Biblën e vjetër, apo Testamenti i vjetër edhe më vonë. Botimi i tretë i 1522 u bë baza nga ku lindën biblat e tjera. Botimi 3-te i Testamentit të ri u përdor nga Tindal për të shkruar Testamentin e tij në anglisht më 1526 dhe 1550. Erazmi shkroi më 1527 një Testament të Ri "definitive" (pra deri me 1527 emri Bibles dhe botimet e saj në latinisht dhe në greqisht lidhen vetëm me emrin e Erazmit të Roterdamit). Versionet e mëvonshme të Testamentit në greqisht të Erazmit u njohën nga ana e Vatikanit si textus receptus, pra, teksti i pranuar i Bibles..

Erazmi, lavdia e Gjermanisë, Dielli i eruditëve evropiane të shekullit të 16-te, thotë në faqen e dytë të veprës së tij "Lëvdimi i Marrëzisë" (fr. Éloge de la Folie), të shkruar më 1509 për një jave kur Erazmi po qëndronte për vizite në Angli te miku i tij Tomas Mor, e që u botua më 1511, se

...Il y a des siècles que Homère c'est amusé au Combat de rats et des grenouilles, pra, kanë kaluar shekuj që kur Homeri (lexo Erazmi) argëtohej me Luftën e Minjve dhe Bretkocave.

Dhe ne fakt, Batrachomyomachia, Lufta e Minjve dhe Bretkocave (Homeri Ilias. Ulyssea, batrachomyomachia, hymni XXXII, Venice), u botua nga Aldo Manuzio më 1504. Për herë të parë më Homeri përmendet më 1488. Flitet për Homerin e një fare Alopo, për të cilin s'gjejmë kurrkund ndonjë të dhënë të qartë. Më 1488 Erazmi është 22 vjeç dhe më 1504-en 40 vjeç. Ai është autori i biblës në latinisht dhe greqisht.

Në shënimet e tij profesori frëng Maurice Rat mbi "Eloge de la folie", thotë se :

Le Combat des Rats et des Grenouilles apo Batracomyomachie nuk është një vepër e Homerit, siç besonte Erazmi, por një parodi e Iliadës, në formën e një poeme burleske në 294 strofa, që me sa duket nuk është më e vjetër se shekulli i IV para Jezu Krishtit. (?!)

Ky profesor frëng, një nga penat më në zë e më autoritare të letërsisë antike në Francë, që ka përkthyer, redaktuar, recenzuar dhe ka lënë shënime në veprat e autorëve kryesorë të antikitet të përkthyera në frëngjisht, shpreson të na mashtrojë dhe ne ashtu siç ka bërë me lexuesin e tij francez, kur thotë se Erazmi nuk ishte ne dijeni të Iliadës origjinale. Në dijeni të kujt të ishte Erazmi, kur deri më 1509-ën kur ai shkroi Lëvdimin e Marrëzise nuk kemi asnjë botim "serioz" të Iliadës së Homerit?
Në qoftë se për botimin e 1488 ne s'kemi asnjë të dhënë për përmbajtjen e këtij libri, se çfarë thoshte "Homeri" aty, në botimin e vitit 1504 ne kemi të bëjmë akoma me Batrachomyomachia, pra, me atë që quhet parodia e Iliadës. Në këtë kohë Odisea akoma s'ka dalë në dritë.

Botimi i parë i Iliadës se Homerit, pra, Homeri që ne njohim sot, daton më 1526 dhe është botuar në Venecia nga mjeshtri Stefano da Sabio. Pra, një dekade e gjysëm më vonë se botimi i Lëvdimit te marrëzisë të Erazmit. Te Lëvdimi i Marrëzisë, Erazmi flet për Luftën e Minjve dhe Bretkocave, por Maurice Rat, ky Rat (fr. mi) i vogël, por i zoti, ka evidentuar 25 citime të Iliadës dhe të Odisesë, kur Iliada tashme njihet publikisht si Batrachomachia, ndërsa Odisenë akoma s'e ka pare njeri me sy, e jo më ta kishte lexuar.

VEPRA LEVDIMI I MARREZISE është një vepër monumentale e Erazmit të Roterdamit, pasi aty ne do të zbulojmë pak e nga pak se çfarë njihte Erazmi deri me 1509, çfarë autorësh kishte lexuar ai, se kur janë botuar ata për herë të parë, dhe do të kuptojmë se shumë nga këta autorë të panjohur në Evropë deri më 1509 qarkullonin të pabotuara si tekste ndër eruditë, ato duhet të kenë qenë në gjuhën e tyre origjinale, pra në gjuhën shqipe.
Prej këtyre teksteve shqipe kanë lindur botimet në gjuhët e tjera apo janë shkruar libra të tjera të frymëzuara prej tyre. Studime shumë më të thelluara se këto vëzhgime të mia të shpejta do të na mësojnë të vërtetën mbi Antikitetin dhe Mashtrimin që selia e Vatikanit ka bërë ne kurriz te Historisë dhe Kulturës shqiptare.

Pra,

1. Erazmi i Roterdamit, që pranohet botërisht se është babai i Testamentit të Ri, autori i Biblës në latinisht dhe në greqisht, një personalitet, me autoritet dhe famë te barabartë, mos më të lartë se vetë kreu i Vatikanit në atë periudhë, pra, papa Adrianin, nuk mund te guxonte te parodizonte me Homerin në kulmin e kohës se Inkuzicionit dhe Çensurës më të egër që njeh Koha, po qe se ai nuk do te kishte qenë vete Homeri.

Në gjuhët evropiane Homeri do ta shohë dritën e botimit shumë me vonë. Kështu, në gjuhën angleze kemi përkthimin e parë nga George Chapman (1559–1634) dhe Thomas Hobbes (1588–1679). Në gjuhën frënge botohen për herë të pare më 1545 vetëm dhjetë këngët e para te Iliadës dhe ne gjermanisht përkthyesi i pare është Johann Heinrich Voß, i cili ka lindur me 1751 dhe ka vdekur me 1826.
Pra, deri ne kohën e Lëvdimit të Marrëzisë nuk kemi asnjë botim të vërtetë të Iliadës, në asnjë gjuhë evropiane, dhe "pretendimi" i Maurice Rat, që Erazmi s'e njihte Homerin na duket sa neve sa qesharak, po aq dhe djallëzor!

Tashmë ne duhet te shohim, te lexojmë dhe te analizojmë me sy kritik gjithçka që kanë thënë dhe vazhdojnë të thonë studjuesit e huaj, pasi mendimi i tyre i shprehur në shtyp, libra e tv është një mendim i çensuruar, që përpiqet të mbulojë fallsifikimet historike dhe kulturore, që Vatikani dhe Aristokracia kanë bërë për më se 500 vjet për te krijuar, siç kemi thënë dhe herë tjetër, një identitet te ri për vetveten në kurriz te historisë dhe kulturës të popullit shqiptar.

2. Erazmi është treguar aq finok sa që ka lënë gjurmë të qartë në një vepër të tillë, në një kryevepër të kohës së Iluminizmit, që do të luante më pas një rol të madh në historinë e letërsisë evropiane duke qenë model për shumë autorë të tjerë të mëvonshëm, sa të krijojë emrin e Homerit duke u mbështetur në emrin e tij. Shikoni se sa e thjeshtë do të na duket kjo gjë nga ky krahasim i dy emrave këtu më poshtë.
Pra, kemi emrat

ER_AS_MUS
______HOM_ER_OS

Të dy emrat përbëhen nga tre rrënjë: Er (Ar), as = os (është) dhe togfjalëshat e barabartë hom = mus (q'jam). Për barazimin "hom" me "mus" në fjalë dhe emra të tjerë të përveçëm ne mund të sjellim qindra shembuj.

Pra, duke i parë gjërat me sy kritik ne do te arrijmë të rivlerësojme gjithçka qe është shkruar deri me sot duke vënë në vend te vërtetën, te drejtën historike, do të kuptojmë më mirë thëniet e autorëve të dëgjuar si D'Angely, i cili thotë se kur Chateaubrian kaloi nga Athina në shekullin e 19-të, ai e quajti këtë vend "një fshat të fëlliqur shqiptar".

Kuptohet se Chateaubrian, ky personalitet frëng nuk e ka ditur që mbiemri "i fëlliqur", në shqip është marrë si fjalë model për të krijuar kalkun felix, felicis, pra i lumtur, në gjuhët latine ashtu dhe për fjalën i fëlliqur në frëngjisht:

Pak etimologji. Felix lat. = felice it. = fëlliqur shqip. Në rrënjë te fjalës felix, felicis lat. kemi rrënjën shqip yll dhe vij, pra vij si yll, prandaj jam dhe i lumtur, i lumtun (= them (se) yll jam). Shikoni tani disa fjalë, që janë ndërtuar me këto dy rrënjë e ndonjë tjetër plus.

Alban onom.
Albanie topon.
Albin onom.
devil angl. djall
figlio it. djalë
fil- lat. te gjitha fjalët që fillojnë apo përmbajnë në temën e tyre këto dy rrënjë në këtë gjuhë.
fil- gr. te gjitha fjalët që fillojnë apo përmbajnë në temën e tyre këto dy rrënjë në këtë gjuhë
fille fr. vajzë
filloj shqip, po kështu fill, fillim, fillestar, fillore etj.
fils fr. djalë
lau- lat. të gjitha fjalët që e përmbajnë në temën e tyre, e që lexohet në dy mënyra: lau < la u(në) dhe yll + au
lavdi shq.
Leben ger. jetë
leben ger. jetoj
leven hol. jetoj
Liban topon.
Libia toponim
life angl. jetë
live angl. jetoj
love angl. dashuri
slav sllav. dhe të gjitha fjalët që e përmbajnë në temën e tyre si p.sh. emrat e përveçëm Br_at_is_la_va, J_ar_os_la_v, La_dis_la_v, S_lov_akie, S_tan_is_la_v, Tom_is_la_v, Va_c_la_v, Va_çes_lav, Va_s_la_v, V_la_dis_la_v, Y_ou_gos_la_vi_a. Krahaso me anglishten love, që shqiptohet [lav].
vile it. fr. i poshtër
villa it. vilë
villain fr. i poshtër
ville fr. qytet
wunderlich ger. i mrekullueshëm

Edhe me këto fjalë ne mund të ndërtojmë një fjalor të shkurtër në gjuhët që përmendëm këtu duke dhënë kuptimet, që kanë marrë këto dy rrënjë, pra "yll" dhe "vij", dhe ndonjë rrënjë tjetër si va = ay e folja ndihmëse jam në to.

----------


## Uriel

Diogenes Laertius, një biograf i filozofëve të lashtë grek na ka lënë pas një vepër të titulluar, ''_Jeta dhe mendimet e filozofëve të shquar_'', e cila është në greqisht. Ky kronist, megjithëse jo i kohës pasi daton në shek e III pas erës sonë, vepra e tij merret si e qënë në rangjet akademike. Aty ndriçohet një pjesë e mirë e filozofëve të antikitetit, madje edhe jeta së tyre private. Ekzistencën e Jul Çezarit me gjuhën dhe terminologjinë që njihet deri tani e vërteton vetë Plutarku tek ''_Jetë Paralele_''. Vërtetësia e tij nuk vihet në diskutim, duke qënë një historian që ka jetuar në një periudhë kohore mjaft të afërt me Perandorin romak. Tit Livi citohet tek kronikat e një peshkopi të Palestinës i quajtur Eusebius Pamphili. Një pjesë e mirë e shkrimeve të tij ekziston edhe sot në gjuhën armene. 

Si mund të kundërshtohet bukur z.Xhunga kur ai hulumton me historinë në një mënyrë kaq absurde?!

----------


## Uriel

> ca gjuhe fliste aristoteli?????


Aristoteli i mësoi greqishten një jo-greku siç ishte Aleksandri i Madh. Ky i fundit dashje pa dashje me anë të perandorisë së tij përhapi helenizmin.

----------


## Giulio22

Kush është i interesuar mbi temën NewChronology dhe Fallsikimët Historikë, këtu mund të gjej disa info: http://www.egodeath.com/newchronology.htm

----------


## shigjeta

*Aristoteli i ri, shqiptari Nikollë Leonik Tomeu*

Një kontribut të veçantë gjatë mesjetës në kuadrin e Rilindjes Evropiane kanë dhënë intelektualë të nderuar dhe shumë të çmuar shqiptarë, të cilët vepruan në mërgim, jo në vendlindjen e tyre në Arbëri, e cila për një kohë ishte objekt sulmesh dhe shkatërrimesh të shumta, e më vonë edhe e pushtuar nga pushtuesi osman. Veprimtaria e këtyre mendjeve të ndritura është fare pak e njohur ose e panjohur fare. Mungojnë studime monografike për veprimtarinë e tyre, por mungojnë gjithashtu edhe të dhëna biografike. Ato pak që janë, shpesh janë kundërthënëse e bien ndesh mes autorëve të ndryshëm, të cilët kanë shkruar shkarazi pa ndonjë thellim dhe studim të mirëfilltë, e çështë më e keqja, pothuajse tërësisht mungon një bibliografi komplete, shterruese, e cila do na njihte më për së afërmi me veprimtarinë e tyre krijuese, me dominimin e tyre profesional më shumë se një herë në fusha të ndryshme ndaj kolegëve dhe bashkëkohanikëve të fushave përkatëse. 
Të shkruash për këta intelektualë, që veprimtarinë e tyre e zhvilluan kryesisht në latinisht e greqisht, është një sfidë jo e vogël, sepse kur shfleton opusin e tyre krijues, të vjen keq për heshtjen që mbretëon në albanologji, histori e fusha të tjera për ta. Në ndonjë rast, ndonjë zë i vetmuar ka provuar të shkruajë për ndonjërin prej këtyre figurave të mëdha të kohës, të cilët nderoheshin e respektoheshin jashtëzakonisht shumë në vendet ku vepronin e krijonin, duke ngatërruar edhe më keq, edhe ato pak informacione që kishin nga bashkëkohanikët apo të huajt. 
Këta krijues, latinistë arbëror-shqiptarë, në shumë raste e kanë njohur njëri-tjetrin, kanë bashkëpunuar me njëri-tjetrin. Ndër ta mund të përmendim Gjon Gazullin, Marin Barletin, Nikollë Leonik Tomeun, Mikel Marulin, Marin Beçikemin, Mihail Artiotin, Ndre Lleshin, Domenik Topinë, Pal Engjëllin, Pal e Ndre Gazulin, Viktor Karpaqi, Mark Bazaiti, etj. me opusin e tyre krijues në kohën kur jetuan, jo në pak raste kanë shënuar origjinën e tyre, arbërore ose epirote, kanë shkruar për popullin arbëror ose epirot, për heronjtë dhe burrat e nderuar që dolën nga gjiri i këtij populli, duke theksuar më se një herë se ndiheshin krenarë për përkatësinë e tyre. 
Njëri ndër emrat më të shquar të filozofisë mesjetare  ose Aristoteli i ri  është Nikollë Leonik Tomeu, familja e të cilit ishte shpërngulur nga Durrësi në Venedik. Leonik Tomeu lindi në Venedik në vitin 1456 nga prindër shqiptarë, që për shkak të rrezikut osman kërkuan strehim në Venedik, duke krijuar një jetë solide në shtresën e fisnikërisë së lartë venedikase. Në disa raste ka pasur debate si për origjinën e Tomeut ashtu edhe për vitin e lindjes. Mirëpo, kohëve të fundit studiuesi italian M. E. Cosenza, në një studim shumë serioz, me argumenta të forta dhe të qëndrueshme shkencore pohon se Tomeu është epirot dhe mbiemrin e tij e nxjerr me origjinë nga toponimi i malit të Tomorrit. 
Në këtë drejtim, studiuesi kosovar Jahja Drançolli ka dhënë një kontribut të çmueshëm duke botuar disa studime për Tomeun. Ndër të tjera që në vitin 2001, pra para 10 vitesh, ai botoi edhe portretin me ngjyra të Marin Beçikemit që gjendet në Sala dei Quaranta (Palazzo Bo) në Universitetin e Padovës, ku gjendet edhe portretri i Nikollë Leonik Tomeut, të cilin po e botojmë si ilustrim. Pra këto dy portrete janë botuar që para mëse dhjetë vitesh, e jo siç shkruhet në ndonjë rast se botohen për herë të parë, në vitin 2010! 
Si familje e kamur e renditur në mesin e fisnikërisë venedikase, familja e Tomeut kishte prona jo vetëm në Venedik por edhe në qytetet e afërta, si p.sh. në Padovë. Rininë e tij Nikolla e kaloi në mes të Venedikut dhe Padovës. Studimet për greqisht i filloi në Padovë dhe i përfundoi në Milano e Firence. Në vitin 1485 u laureua në Universitetin e Padovës për Filozofi e mjekësi. Ai së bashku me të vëllain, Bartolomeun, po ashtu intelektual i njohur i kohës (orator et poeta), gjatë viteve 1485  1488 vepruan e punuan në qytetet e Romës dhe të Firencës. Një gjë e tillë na dëshmohet nga letrat origjinale në greqisht të Demetrius Chalcocondyles (ÄçìÞôñéïò ×áëêïêïíäýëçò), i cili shkruan për këta dy dijetarë që kishin studiuar te ai dhe ishin shquar për zgjuarsi dhe mençuri. 
Duke qenë tashmë emër i njohur në vitin 1486, Nikollën e gjejmë në mesin e eruditëve të shumtë që takoheshin në shtëpinë e ambasadorit të Polonisë, në Firencë, F. Bonacorsi, së bashku me A. Mocenigon, G. Calfurion, L. Creticon etj, të quajtur si viros eruditos pariter et eloquentes. Po këtë vit, Nikollë Leonik Tomeu kthehet në Padovë, ku sipas dokumenteve që zotërojmë, kishte një patunshmëri pronësore mjaft të madhe në Padovë (një pallat e kopshte) e Stagna (Salboro), por duke qenë ngushtë i lidhur me filozofinë dhe shkencën ai vazhdon jetën e tij prej diplomati dhe politikani. Kjo gjë vërehet nga letra C. Fedele-s dërguar Tomeut më 9 gusht të vitit 1486 (shih letren e botuar: Cassandrae Fidelis venetae. Epistolae et orationes. Padua: Franciscus Bolzetta, 1636). 
Më 21 prill të vitit 1497, Senati i Venedikut, e emëron Tomeun, profesor të filozofisë dhe të mjekësisë në Universitetin e Padovës, për të ligjëruar në greqisht tekstet greke të Aristotelit. Pra, është profesor edhe më herët se shqiptari tjetër i njohur i Humanizimit, Marin Beçikemi. (Për më shumë shih: ASV, Venedik, Senato terra, v. (reg).12, f. 201 e vijim). Gjatë kohës që ligjëroi në Universitetin e Padovës, Tomeu kishte kontakte te shumta me filozofë, humanistë e intelektualë të shumtë të kohës. Kjo më së miri vërehet nga dokumentet origjinale që ruhen në Arkivin e Venedikut. 
Fama e tij ishte në kulm. Më 29 shtator të vitit 1504, me urdhër të Senatit të Republikës së Shën Markut, Tomeu transferohet në Venedik, përkatësisht në shkollën publike të themeluar në vitin 1408, pranë Katedrës së Filozofisë, për të ligjëruar filozofi, gramatikë e retorikë në greqisht dhe latinisht, në universitetin i cili varej direkt nga Kancelaria e Senatit të Republikës. Sipas një dekreti të Senatit, që na është ruajtur në origjinal, katedra në fjalë kishte qëllim të dyfishtë: përkatësisht aty përgatiteshin studentët për studime të larta në fushat humaniste dhe noterët e ardhshëm aq të njohur venedikas. Edhe pse në këtë Universitet konkurenca në mes të profesorëve ishte shumë e madhe, Tomeu, bëri emër të mirë duke ligjëruar për vite të tëra. 
Gjatë qëndrimit në Venedik, Nikollë Leonik Tomeu, për disa vite ishte njëri ndër drejtuesit e Scuola degli Albanesi e themeluar si një shoqëri vëllazërore në vitin 1422, për të ruajtur doket, zakonet, traditën, gjuhën dhe kulturën shqiptare te shqiptarët e shumtë, të shtresave të ndryshme që jetonin e vepronin në Venedik e rrethinë. 
Opusi krijues i N. L. Tomeut është i shumënduarshëm duke shkruar vepra nga fusha e filozofisë, historisë, letërsisë, astronomisë, mjekësisë, fizikës, arkeologjisë, kritikës së artit dhe u shqua veçanërisht në fushën e përkthimeve nga gjuhës klasike greke e latine. U shqua edhe si një ndër koleksionistët më të mëdhej të kohës për vepra të ndryshme arti dhe eksponate arkeologjike. Ai mbajti korrespodencë me shumë burra të ndritur, humanistë, shkencëtarë e filozofë, mjekë e shkrimtarë por edhe intelektualë e fisnikë me emër e famë botërore, në gjuhët greke, latine e italiane. Kjo korrespodencë, e cila pjesërisht është botuar, është një pasqyrim i erudicionit dhe dijes enciklopedike që zotëronte Tomeu. Është për tu theksuar se Tomeu bashkëpunoi shumë afër me botuesit e njohur shqiptarë, vëllëzërit Vitalibus, të cilët botuan veprat e disa autorëve shqiptarë, jo vetëm në Venedik, por edhe në qytete të tjera italiane. 
Nikollë Leonik Tomeu vdiq më 28 mars 1531 në Padovë dhe u varros në Kishën e Shën Françeskut, ku edhe sot e kësaj dite ruhet pllaka e varrit së bashku me epitafin që e shkroi miku i tij, humanisti i madh italian, Pietro Bembo. 

_Dr. Musa Ahmeti - Milosao_

----------


## EncounterAL

Ne librin :
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Libri:         Libraries in the Ancient World 
Autori:       Lionel Casson
Publ  :        New Haven, Conn. - Yale Univ Press  ( 2001) 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
ka te dhena interesante per biblioteken e Aristotelit.

 Aristotle  ------   >>  Sulla  -----  >>  Augustus  ------  >>  ???

----------

